# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  LG Arena KM900 Hard Reset

## mohamed73

Restart your LG Arena  KM900 phone,  then dial this number: 1809#*900#. This leads to the  service menu, then  select 'factory reset'. The phone will then reset to  the original  default factory out of the box status

----------


## raziel

جزاك الله خير

----------


## salahflash

مشكور  على موضوع رائع

----------

